# Scab



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Hey all. I haven't been out here in ages but I have a question.

A month ago a friend of mine was watching Gryff while we were away for the weekend. She has a very large labrador. Everything was fine until the time I came to pick him up. I was sitting on the floor with Gryff and Roo came over toward me. Gryff got very defensive and actually went after a 100 pound dog. Not too bright. Anyway, he started crying but I couldn't find anything wrong with him and we came home. After I got back, my DH asked what was on Gryff's head. Turned out to be blood. Roo got his tooth into Gryff's head pretty good. He had a nice tooth sized hole on the top of his head. He was fine though and I watched for infection. Next day it had already scabbed over. Now a few weeks later, the scab is still there. Do I just wait for it to fall off or help it along? It seems that it is sort of stuck in his fur and may not fall off on its own.

Sorry for the yucky post.

Ivy


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

We charge for advice for new members. LOL. I would see how friendly your vet is and give him a phone call. Believe it or not some will give you free advice on the phone. See what happens when you leave this place for too long. Bad luck happpens. ound:


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

davetgabby said:


> We charge for advice for new members. LOL. I would see how friendly your vet is and give him a phone call. Believe it or not some will give you free advice on the phone. See what happens when you leave this place for too long. Bad luck happpens. ound:


Dave, doesn't the charge consist of recent pictures of the Hav in question?


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

heatherk said:


> Dave, doesn't the charge consist of recent pictures of the Hav in question?


Yep.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Where are the pictures? What did the vet say? Keep the area clean, look for redness or pus, if so, get to the vet for antibiotics.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Hey, Ivy. Glad you made an appearance. Hope Gryff is ok.


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Oh, alright. I just snapped this one. I could barely get the lazy furball to even look at me! His scab is just a black yucky blob. Nothing worthy of photograpy.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Aaahh Ivy, he looks like he's missed you bragging about him on the forum here. Cute as ever.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hi, Ivy, (and Gryff!) :clap2:


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

The Rooster from Hell got Rosie with it's spur. I found a rather large scab on Rosie. I left it along for about two weeks and then started softening it up with warm water and rubbing. I came completely off in two days and the skin underneath was completely healed. I guess it stayed on so long because it was on the back of her neck where she couldn't lick it or do as a child would and pick at it. Anyway, I wouldn't worry. I have to stay between Rosie and the Rooster now. Rosie won't go out the back door before I go out and check for the Rooster. He may not live through the winter.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

"The rooster from hell "ound: You kill me Lucile.


----------

